
Zorin OS Is the Alternative to Windows and macOS - tomerbd
https://zorinos.com/
======
forgotpwd16
It is a Linux distro offering an interface that looks like Windows and macOS.
It is as much an alternative as Ubuntu is.

------
kwhitefoot
> .. full Microsoft Office-compatible office suite ..

Really? Seems unlikely unless they are restricting the meaning of
compatibility to exclude scripting.

If someone would produce an Excel compatible spreadsheet that executed Excel
VBA that would be a real achievement.

~~~
kayamon
They’re probably just bundling OpenOffice. It’s just another Linux distro
based off Ubuntu, nothing new here.

~~~
dr_kiszonka
From what I have read, they have really simplified moving to Linux for those
who don't want to spend time tinkering, e.g., they make installing Nvidia
drivers for games very easy.

You are right about office - they bundle Libre Office with Zorin. If there was
a Linux distro with seamless support of Office 365, I would gladly pay for it.

------
botto
FreeBSD is also an alternative to Windows and macOS

------
m-p-3
I always thought ZorinOS was a chinese-made distro because of the name, it's
actually made by a group in Ireland.

------
thewolfpeach
What can be said about Zorin OS that can't be said about dozens of other Linux
distros?

Edit: Why was this downvoted?

~~~
m-p-3
I guess the emphasis on aesthetics, which seems to go for a Windows-like look
and ease of use.

I personally prefer Elementary, but anything that makes it simple and secure
to use is a win for Linux.

